# Who models in more than G?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to you all.

I'm in the middle of moving into a new house. 5 bedrooms with a 2 stall garage attached to the house and a 24x30 workshop. 1.25 acres. The main garage will have my toy car collections. One of the bedrooms will have an HO layout. While the workshop will have the Corvette, 32 Ford, 72 Dodge Demon and lawn equipment, it will also house the G gauge trains and possibly a small oval for my American Flyer.

But, how many of you model in other scales than G? 

It seems that most of us, progressed up to G from smaller scales. 

For me, I still have the Penn Line metal switcher from the mid 50s. The American Flyer was a gift from my grand mother back in 1965.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Randy, I have had an HO scale layout since I moved into my house in the late 70's. Currently on version 2.
Retirement nearly 3 years ago gave me the opportunity and time to combine my love of gardening and model trains in my backyard. Now that it's cold outside with a small layer of snow, I work on and run the HO. Good time though to lube the G scale.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Your description of the new property made m turn green. Wish you were a bit closer to Fort Myers Beach!


> For me, I still have the Penn Line metal switcher from the mid 50s.


Randy,
I've still got models from the past - including an OO/HO LNER B1 with 4 teak coaches from the 1960s and some O-gauge stuff from my 70s layout.

But they never see the light of day, as I'm too busy with large scale stuff.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have HO from the late 40s and 50s. As well as N from the 70s and Z from the early 80s. My G overlapped with the Z, but it continues to the present. The only time I look at the smaller stuff is when I have to move the boxes in order to get to something else.

Chuck

PS in December 1940, when I was 6 months old, dad brought home some used Lionel (O and Standard gauge). He sold that when I was in college.

At one time or another I've had all but S.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I got my Lionel steam turbine from my uncles in the 50's. I always wanted HO, which I finally got in '64. I got N scale in the 70's. Then G about 10 years ago.

I am tempted to part with the N and (gasp) G, but I keep procrastinating. It boils down to space and money. The N just doesn't do much for me. The G, nice as it is to run outdoors, is miserable for six or seven months during the year. Besides, I have yet to find affordable product in quantity, as opposed to the baby scales.

Fil


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dabbled in On2 for a few years recently, after I got into G, but decided to pack up the On2 for now:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/On2index/index.html

I will probably get back into it someday, probably build an indoor On2 layout when I retire!  20 years to go.

I plan to continue some Maine 2-footer modeling in 7/8n2 scale.
So 1/29 and 7/8n2 will be my main scales for the foreseeable future.
The Garden Railroad is going to built to 1/29.

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The "fine print" in my marriage vows limit me to one scale.  Having said that, I've got all my HO stuff from when I was in high school, and the Lionel stuff that gets set up at Christmas. The kids like the HO stuff, though I currently have no room for any kind of a layout for them to run it. If I had my druthers, I'd expand into On30. Again, there's that whole "no space" thing, so I'll keep life simple by sticking with 1:20.3. Yeah--I can pick up an On30 mogul for $150; it's the $10K for the divorce attorney that comes with it that gets problematic. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha ha, no fine print here.

G & Z are active, nice contrast, G is big, can see lots of details, great opportunity for smoke, sound, great lighting.

Z is a lot of stuff in a smaller space, you can run 50 car trains all day and not have a train chase it's tail. Modular layouts, full length cars, wide curves all will fit in a small space virtually anyone can achieve.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

In the late forties, I dabbled in Lionel with my grandfather. He had a very large collection of pre-war and post-war Lionel at that time. When he passed away in 1960, my grandmother gave me his collection including that very heavy steam turbine 6-8-6! I still have his collection today. 

HO in the mid-fifties with one of our MLS members, Paul Burch. Also started 1" scale at that time and built a 1" scale 0-4-0 live steamer. A little N in the mid-seventies. 

Got into ride-on 1-1/2" scale in 1980 ( still doing that scale to this day). Started G in 1985 with an LGB 2018D and the assorted D&RGW NG stuff that LGB offered. Finally "saw the light" and graduated into 1/20.3 finescale in 2007 (still) with Accucraft equipment.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was heartbroken when my Dad gave away that turbine in 1960. That was the year my folks switched me from the grand Lionel to HO, little engines that herked and jerked. A navy brat's lot, it only took one cross country move to nix the extra weight.
7 years later Dad made up for that travesty by bringing home A Tenshodo GN S2 in HO. My buds at the club in Long Beach were in awe....
On3 covered my rivet counting years, I had plans to take it outdoors until I saw what nature blows around out here....
The Dining room book cases have the Z Amtrak, 2 HO brass; the S2 and a Gem 2-6-0 plus my On3 critters and RGS 455 ... Select G fills the corners.
I have thought about an elevated On3 outdoors... but more maintenance isn't a plus...
John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a bunch of Z Scale, but it's not currently set up. Eventually I plan to build a coffee/side table layout for my office. I'm also dabbling in model ships--but that's not something that I'm focused on. In the recent past I had some plastic model zeppelins, but got rid of most of them when we moved.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

1:29th scale and 1" ride on, 4 3/4" gauge.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have HO too. I had too many frustrations with dead spots on track, and some running issues with locomotives. I've had no problems with G.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Play with the large scale most of the time, but still have the following: one Z set, some N scale stuff, a whole bunch of HO and British OO stock, one old American Flyer S gauge passenger train, and a fair amount of O gauge stuff (old & new) for under the Christmas tree.

Then when the Roanoke Chapter, NRHS runs an excursion, I serve as a car host on the real thing.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## boiler747 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a layout in my garage on which I run G gauge on an outer loop and Standard gauge on an inner loop. Not exactly the same scale but close enough for me.

Michael


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to G scale I also have:
A small 0-27 layout for my old Marx litho trains.
A 12"dia N scale microlayout.
A 9"x11" HOn30 microlayout.
A 11"x13" HO microlayout.

I have plans for:
Add a loop to the 0-27 layout for some clockwork stuff.
A new N scale multi level microlayout.
A yet to be determined HO or 0n30 microlayout using a circle of old Tyco trolley track.
A yet to be determined 0n30 layout for my Bachmann stuff.
A yet to be determined microlayout using an unusual floor lamp I have.
And at least one more G scale 21" pizza.
I also have in storage another 21" and 31" circles for something in the future, probably in 7/8" scale.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I have downsided the layout a couple of times, I do retain a small N scale layout for my favourite structures to reside on. Gives me something to run in the winter. No permanent G scale indoor unfortunately.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Collecting On30 for an indoor layout sometime.
Started about 1954 with OO, then TT, then N, back to OO/HO. Took a long break. Then G about 28 years ago and be with it ever since.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Randy, congratulations on the new digs!! 

I don't model in other scales now, but I did 027 and then HO as a young'n. 

Cliff


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliffy.

Great to hear about everyone's train.
I'd love to extend my shop to allow a bigger area to have my American Flyer and the G up and running inside. I'll have to see what the county says. Then it's dig for the footer and learn how to lay block.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been playing around with some obsolete MTH Proto One O gauge stuff. They've been purchased quite reasonably and I'm converting them to battery and REVOLUTION sound receivers... It's very interesting to see the expressions on the "hard core" O gauge faces when they see it running on DCS, TMCC, AC power as well as no track power at all........... 

I'm getting some very long run times and great performance on 11.1 volt, 2600 mha Li-ion batteries. 

Also experimenting with some older, non DCC ready classic HO trains with the REVOLUTION HO sound receivers and Li_Poly batteries. 

It sure is fun.....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to my Fn3 live steam stuff, and my 1/8th scale ride-on, I'm currently in the first stages of constructing an HO scale Transfer Line layout in the downstairs bedroom.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess this explains my S gauge collection... Two 1948 locomotives and a slowly expanding fleet of pre-1952 rolling stock. No knuckle couplers here!


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

Along with G scale, I play with AF-S, N, O/O27 pre & post war mechanical & electric. 
There are plans lurking for a gas powered Climax inspired 4 wheel locomotive to operate on an acquaintances' 12"-gauge pike.

Dave


----------

